
Yahoo Pipes compiled to Python now run on Google App Engine - tzury
http://www.wordloosed.com/running-yahoo-pipes-on-google-app-engine
======
kljensen
Pipes is one of the best kept secrets on the web. It's great at quickly
mashing up a few data sources and exposing it as a web service, with optional
json/xml/kml/xxx output out of the box. Also it's totally cached so even
expensive pipes run quickly after the first call.

I'd love to use this project in order to effortlessly migrate pipes to python
once they get too complicated, require something pipes lacks, or become
important to a business.

------
talbina
Can someone tell me one really good way Yahoo Pipes is being used?

I can't seem to find something that is tangible and usable. Most of the site
deals with developers, and some of them sometimes are more concerned with the
language/tools of the application rather than making something that other
people can understand or relate to.

~~~
ericflo
I found this visualization to be really interesting, powered by Yahoo Pipes:
<http://www.xefer.com/twitter/ericflo>

~~~
shib71
He's using Google Charts (<http://code.google.com/apis/chart/>). The center
piece is actually several charts with transparent backgrounds layered over
each other, and the right and bottom are two more separate charts.

Very cool.

------
pbh
Does anyone know if it is actually possible to use Yahoo! Pipes commercially?

I have always wanted to use Pipes, but unless I am misreading the Terms of Use
(1.f.iv), it seems to suggest that you are not allowed to derive any income
from any service that uses it.

~~~
smitts
Looks like you could ask Yahoo:

YOU SHALL NOT:

Sell, lease, share, transfer, or sublicense Yahoo! Pipes or derive income from
the use of Yahoo! Pipes in conjunction with Yahoo! APIs or other web services,
whether for direct commercial or monetary gain or otherwise, without Yahoo!'s
prior, express, written permission;

<http://info.yahoo.com/legal/us/yahoo/pipes/pipes-4396.html>

~~~
anigbrowl
Brilliant promotional strategy you've got there Yahoo.

I'm perplexed as to why a company releases a brilliant product (I love
graphical programming compared to coding) and then discourages people from
using it for anything serious. No wonder they're in decline.

------
drgath
If you think Pipes is cool, check out YQL. It was developed by some of the
same people, and has a similar concept.

<https://developer.yahoo.com/yql/>

------
kees
It's wonderful. I cannot wait to use it. Because now you have actual control
about your pipe, but still able to use the easy gui. Useful for every quick
project.

------
gcb
that pipes to python can grow to became a good visual IDE for programming

